# Block wiring help...



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Not really so technical but I have 2 separate blocks now. I achieved the first one by not soldering a few pieces at the end of a run. This left a few feet of this dead end unpowered. I wired a DC control to it and whammo! My first "Block" works great! :thumbsup: I can park one train on this dead end and run another one! When I want I can pull this parked train out from the dead end onto the upper level which goes down to the Mainline. 
So now I have wired a 3rd DC control to the top section of my layout. So I have 2 DC controllers on the main line now. Can I make a "seudo" insulated rail joiner with out going and buying some? :dunno: Can I dremel a break in the rails where I want to separate the lower level from the upper? If so I assume in a straight would be best? Tape or something on the rail joiner and no solder obviously! Thanks in advance guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cut the rail and if you want a smooth transition, just glue in a small piece of styrene plastic and file smooth & paint. I used the clear insulated plastic rail joiners myself. Once they are down and the track is ballasted - I doubt you'd see them anyway.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent! Thank you! Both sides right?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

I forget if you're running simple DC. If so, you only have to isolate the "hot" (or positive voltage) rail. The common or ground rail can be continuous back to the transformer.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

TJ beat me to it. I isolated both sides because I didn't know any better when I was wiring everything up and wasn't sure what I needed to do.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Works perfect! Thanks guys! Too cool. And easy to do.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a simi loop in my layout, and had to insulate one section of track so as to stop there and reverse the polarity to return to the main line.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sadly we have lost concretepumper..... He upgraded and went to DCC so block wiring no longer works for him!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Sadly we have lost concretepumper..... He upgraded and went to DCC so block wiring no longer works for him!


Dude!  DCC is the POOP!  Thanks again Sean! I still need to get the reverse loop thingys but I have enough to do in other areas to keep busy until I can afford 2 of them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

concretepumper said:


> Dude!  DCC is the POOP!


Yes it is...especially when you show the price tag to your spouse...:thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Yes it is...especially when you show the price tag to your spouse...:thumbsup:


You got that right Shay! Sean gave me a SUPER deal on my DCC system.    It is a AtlasMaster Commander. Basic DCC but its a Start. I am planning on leaving it on this layout and building a bigger layout in the garage and stepping up to Digitrax or something I can eventually hook up a Laptop to.

I will do my best to hide the receipt from the next DCC. I don't think it will be the same deal!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The sad part is, once you experience command control, you never want to go back to conventional operation.


----------

